# How do you attach Java Moss to Driftwood?



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Ive used black thread in the past-but you can use fishing line as well. Assuming the proper water/light conditions are met yes it will cover an entire piece of driftwood. It may need trimming to maintain a nice shape.....


----------



## RogerL (Apr 1, 2003)

I use a simple staple or two and remove them once it's attached (generally only a couple of weeks).


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

I use the staple method also, if the wood is soft enough. Its the easiest way if you either can't or don't want to remove the wood from the tank. Plus, if you can't take the wood out, making a knot with string under water sure is a pain! :evil: 

-Jeremiah


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

crshadow said:


> I use the staple method also,


I officially quit using staples in my aquarium after I went to the doctor for a tetenus shot.


----------



## DanConnor (Oct 20, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

DanConnor said:


> :lol:


Hahhhahahahaha. Not laughing at you, laughing at the way you phrased that.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

you can use thread, something that worked in my small aquarium was propping a clump of moss up against the wood with a small stone, within a week or two it had grabbed the wood and started creeping across it. But all in all the thread method works well.


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

I used fishing line. Wouldn't stapling cause rust?


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

I still prefer fishing line,takes longer but worth the effort.


----------



## Shakey (Dec 7, 2003)

I thought I heard somewhere you can also put java moss/fern on rocks too... Can you tie to lava rock?


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

yes you can.I tried tie it to rock i got from the nearby beach and it works


----------



## Shakey (Dec 7, 2003)

Ahh... thats great news, and rarely covered since most people talk about putting it on wood, and I am not a wood in tank fan. But I seen it mentioned a few times that it would stick to rock also but very little talk about it.

Also... after while will the roots start breaking the rock? Or does that happen so slow that I wouldn't have to worry about anything like that for like 5-10 years?


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't think that the plant are that strong to break a rock. I would think tree's trunks can but not java fern lol. 

I think driftwood is nice adds to a nice aquascape or a natural look.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

:lol: haha that won't happen.


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

I saw in my LFS, glue that is used to attach moss.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, in 11 years (since this thread started) we went from Staples to Glue.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Cotton thread works. Eventually falls off after about 6 months.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

rubber bands. 
Faster and will break over time.


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

seove said:


> I saw in my LFS, glue that is used to attach moss.


The glue at your LFS is probably Flourish glue. It is available at Walmart as Gorilla Glue gel for half the price.


----------

